# Advised about this network



## klabacita (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi my friends.

  I need some advised about how to make this possible, I have 2 offices office-a, office-b(see atach please.).

  We connect both offices over a private P2P(164Kb), in office-a we have the mail, proxy, firewall, PBX the office-b have the ERP,SAMBA,PBX to.

  The biggest traffic is the mail, latter the www. I want to setup another Internet connection over  DSL in the office-b to help the P2P link with some traffic with a VPN.

  Both routers right now move data+voice this is other thing.

   I was thinking about setup a fw like pfsense or freebsd(I already ask this in the pfsense forum, just locking for adviced) in office-b, top handle all traffic generated there and with this could make some came of load-balanced between the P2P and the DSL.

   Do u think this is possible, or what advised do u have for this network?

   Thanks for your time!!!


----------

